# Who Has Batteries In Stock?



## bjorncoetsee (1/9/14)

Who has both sony vtc5 and 6ml bottles for the reo in stock? As I want to pay just for one shippment.


----------



## devdev (1/9/14)

Please post threads in the correct forum.

Vendors are not permitted to respond to queries in the general forums.

To my knowledge no-one has genuine VTC5s available at the moment.


----------



## Derick (1/9/14)

Even the suppliers are out of stock, so I think the wait is going to be rather long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (1/9/14)

I may have one or two VTC5's but I would have to double check. I found a few the other day but they sold fairly quickly. May be able to help with one or two. How many were you looking for? I have Reo bottles


----------

